# Hyatt questions - considering purchasing a week



## Marathoner (May 16, 2015)

I am considering purchasing a Hyatt week and have been doing research into the Hyatt system via TUG and Kal's website.  

I have a few questions that I've not been able to answer via searching.
1)  Is there any advantage in owning at a home resort if you don't want to use your home week?  Let's say I own week 8 at Hyatt Breckenridge but next year, I would like to stay during week 7.  I realize that during the CUP and LCUP period, I have no greater chance of getting week 7 than someone who has Hyatt points at another Hyatt resort.  But during the HRPP period, do I have an opportunity to book week 7 if the owner of week 7 at Breck decides to not use it and converts to points before the HRPP period ends?

2)  If you waitlist, is the order of fulfilling on a first waitlist-first filled basis?  Or do home resort waitlist owners have an advantage over non-home resort waitlisted owners?

3)  I've seen posts from Hyatt owners saying that they can trade into high demand weeks (51/52/7/13) at high demand resorts and others that say they can't get into the nice Hyatts outside of Tx/Az/Fl.  I think I've seen more people who say they can vs can't so I believe the former group.  Anybody have contrarion views on this?

4)  It seems nobody is worried (yet) about HRC being purchased by II.  Any other thoughts?

Thank you for your insights.


----------



## bdh (May 17, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> I am considering purchasing a Hyatt week and have been doing research into the Hyatt system via TUG and Kal's website.
> 
> I have a few questions that I've not been able to answer via searching.
> 1)  Is there any advantage in owning at a home resort if you don't want to use your home week?  Let's say I own week 8 at Hyatt Breckenridge but next year, I would like to stay during week 7.  I realize that during the CUP and LCUP period, I have no greater chance of getting week 7 than someone who has Hyatt points at another Hyatt resort.  But during the HRPP period, do I have an opportunity to book week 7 if the owner of week 7 at Breck decides to not use it and converts to points before the HRPP period ends?
> ...



1. None

2. First in - first out

3. Expect both are correct as they are based on each individual's experience - what you/we don't know is how each person goes about making their request (some may be better at it than others).

4. HRC wasn't purchased by II  - it was purchased by ILG.  HRC owners haven't screamed/cried yet as the changes to date have not negatively affected the program yet.


----------



## Marathoner (May 26, 2015)

*Another question*

5.  Lets say that I decided to book my home resort week during the HRPP period but then something comes up and I need to cancel my home week reservation during the CUP period, can I simply cancel and use my points as normal for an internal Hyatt exchange?


----------



## ivywag (May 27, 2015)

Yes, as long as you cancel 60 days prior to the reservation date and provided that your unit is still within the CUP timeframe.  Otherwise, the points will go to LCUP and you can only use them for a reservation within 60 days of the booking date. There is a fee to cancel and another to rebook. The fees recently changed, but it's about $51 to cancel and $41 to rebook. You can call 1-800-go-hyatt and they can give you the exact amounts.


----------



## lizap (May 27, 2015)

We purchased High Sierra and are very pleased with our purchase and the Hyatt system.  The system is somewhat harder to understand than Starwood and some of the others, but it is well worth it if you can make the system work for you..


----------

